# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Blood Work and Cruising and Blasting

## devildog1967

Hi Im 43 year old and lost my libido years ago .. Had blood work done and he said all is normal for my age so will not put me on TRT, Iv been training for 20+ years and made very good gains. I was thinking of going on 600ml of test cyp for 12-16 weeks then doing a cruse of 200ml for the same time .. I dont like PCT as it makes me feel crap. Any advice would be very welcome.(UK DOCTORS ARE CRAP)

stats 

weight 225
hight 5.10
bf around 18%

----------


## lovbyts

Find another doctor and re test. If your levels are really normal then find out what the problem is instead of self medicating.

----------


## devildog1967

Yes uk doc are crap..i have the same problem .. I self med and feel great..i do 150-200mg a week and no more than that will drop down to 100mg to see if im ok on that.

Just to add... I dont blast

----------


## xavierlafleur

If your levels are normal for 43 then you need TRT. Get another doctor.

----------


## bass

> If your levels are normal for 43 then you need TRT. Get another doctor.


First, this answer is confusing, if your levels are normal at 43 then you don't need TRT, but what is normal? at your age i would say 500 is border line! 

Secondly I agree with LovByts.

----------


## devildog1967

The uk are not really clued up on TRT. Ever sine i stopped self medicating all the symptoms of low test have returned , But i dont like to self med as there are too many risks without support .( I only tried injecting to see if it worked )

----------


## bass

> The uk are not really clued up on TRT. Ever sine i stopped self medicating all the symptoms of low test have returned , But i dont like to self med as there are too many risks without support .( I only tried injecting to see if it worked )


how long you been self medicating?

----------


## devildog1967

was only 10 weeks . and results where good . Not doing any at the mo

----------


## xavierlafleur

> First, this answer is confusing, if your levels are normal at 43 then you don't need TRT, but what is normal? at your age i would say 500 is border line! 
> 
> Secondly I agree with LovByts.


TRT will keep test levels at optimal physiological levels for a young, adult male. Having levels of a 25 year old is better than having levels of a 43 year old............so even if his levels are "normal" for his age he will greatly benefit from TRT.

----------


## bass

> TRT will keep test levels at optimal physiological levels for a young, adult male. Having levels of a 25 year old is better than having levels of a 43 year old............so even if his levels are "normal" for his age he will greatly benefit from TRT.


Your point is well taken. TRT is for life, for me if my levels were at 500 i would have waited until it went below 400. but i agree with you, there is nothing better than having your T level at optimal levels!

----------


## devildog1967

Bloody spam..

----------

